# Short Queen Sheets



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Just wondering if it would be better to buy full size sheets or queen size sheets for the short queen beds in the 27rsds. Thanks for any help!!! I was going to buy sheets and mattress pads this week for our new trailer, but can't decide on what size.









Thanks ahead for any information you might have!









Karen


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We bought the regular sized queen bed sheets and mattress pads at Wal Mart and they fit fine, a little loose but they work.

Gary


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> We bought the regular sized queen bed sheets and mattress pads at Wal Mart and they fit fine, a little loose but they work.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]37606[/snapback]​


Thanks! that helps action

Karen


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you plan on on adding any type of mattress topper 2 in or 3 in(I did) make sure you get sheets that will fit the depth of both.

John


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had planned on having "real" sheets on our queen in our 26rs. That was until we went camping for the first time in it and it was a pain in the you know what to make the bed.

This week Dick's has the Coleman Lake sleeping bag on sale for $19.99. I bought two of them and zipped them together. Now it will be a breeze making the bed! (no more trying to stuff on the inside wall).

I will keep the top sheet and a cotton blanket in the trailer when the sleeping bag is to warm during the summer months. But we are going to Maine this weekend so I can't wait to cozy into fluffy sleeping bag.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We just use regular queen sheets. Once the bed is made it doesn't take much to neaten it up in the morning. Besides the DW usually does that.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Regular queen sheets for us too. Just tuck the extra under the mattress.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Wow thanks for all of the replies!! action Queen sheets it is then.







I do like sleeping bags too, but right now in Texas they would be way too hot!! sunny

Karen


----------

